# 2017 tbg northern zone shoot



## chenryiv (Apr 25, 2017)

Please mark you calendar and plan to join us for our annual Northern Zone Shoot on May 20th at Bent Bow Farms in Ranger, Ga. If you've never attended, this one's is a must. Former TBG President Joe Coots and his family have blessed us again with the use of their beautiful property located in the foothills of the North Georgia Mountains. 2 courses will be laid out with plenty of uphill and downhill shots simulating actually hunting situations.  

As always we'll be having a pot luck lunch, so bring your favorite side dish or dessert.


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 25, 2017)

Set up day will be Saturday, May 13th.  We need at least 12 members to assist in the set-up of the 2 courses, and it should take no longer than 2 1/2 to 3 hours to get it done. 

Please let me or Jeff know if you can make, and would like to, help us set the courses.

Thanks


----------



## Dennis (Apr 26, 2017)

Gonna try to make it


----------



## Al33 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hope to make both Saturdays.


----------



## chenryiv (May 8, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## KevinK (May 9, 2017)

Is this a casual start? And how long do the courses take to complete? Callie teaches yoga on most Saturday mornings. We couldn't make sunrise (I could by myself) but could get there around 11.


----------



## Al33 (May 9, 2017)

KevinK said:


> Is this a casual start? And how long do the courses take to complete? Callie teaches yoga on most Saturday mornings. We couldn't make sunrise (I could by myself) but could get there around 11.



Yes Kevin, just come and enjoy when you can. I would guess it will take about an hour and 20 +/- minutes to shoot one of the 20 target courses. A lot depends on the speed of your group. Fortunately it is not likely most will spend a lot of time looking for lost arrows because most targets will have a steep backdrop. Another plus is that practically all course targets are in the shade.

Crispin, Doug Bell and another gentleman are planning on being there to help set targets this Saturday.

My daughter will be joining us celebrating her birthday on the 20th and has invited 5 of her girlfriends to attend.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 10, 2017)

I am bringing my strong young 18 yo grandson with me to set up....that will help!!!  We must feed him well tho!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 10, 2017)

Coming up quick!
All plan on bringing a dish to share with dinner. Joe and Kim are such good hosts.
I am planning to be there by 8 am with the Targets. Help for set up is welcomed!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 16, 2017)

Targets are set, we are ready to go!
There are 2 course ready, 16 targets on the high side, 19 targets on the low side.
Come and shoot them all, more than once!


Dinner on the grounds at noon. Bring a dish to add to the mix and join us!

A couple of pictures from Saturday.


----------



## Clipper (May 17, 2017)

I am planning to be there after lunch with a grandson.  Hate to miss lunch but have a friend getting married that morning.  At least he didn't get married during deer season (my pet peeve).  This will be my first shoot of the year.


----------



## Al33 (May 18, 2017)

Clipper said:


> I am planning to be there after lunch with a grandson.  Hate to miss lunch but have a friend getting married that morning.  At least he didn't get married during deer season (my pet peeve).  This will be my first shoot of the year.



This will be my first too David. Really looking forward to it and having my daughter, son-in-law, and about five of her girlfriends there to help celebrate her birthday. Going to be a lot of fun!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 19, 2017)

One more wake up and we will be ready to go!
Come early, stay all day.
Please bring a dish for lunch at 12?
Bring a chair for sitting.

See you in the morning Lord willing.


----------



## KevinK (May 20, 2017)

Callie and I had a great time. Got to meet some more great people and the property was beautiful. Thanks to everyone for the setup, thank you to the Coots for allowing us use of your property. Also, thank you to Dennis and Mike for the helpful tips you gave to Callie and I. I am mostly self-taught and have only been doing this about a year so any feedback is greatly appreciated and it is challenging to teach someone else to shoot when I still have so much to learn myself. I only know what works by trial and error.


----------



## KevinK (May 20, 2017)

Oh and another thing. It was a beautiful (although warm day) on a beautiful property. However, the ticks also thought it was a great day as well. Callie had 3 adult ticks embedded and I had 2 really small ones embedded. Mine were on my calves, I was wearing socks up to my knees. Boots and pants treated with permethrin. Check yourselves really good. If it looks like a small freckle, check again and see if it moves, that's what I thought the ones on me were at first.


----------



## Dennis (May 20, 2017)

We had a great time today as well and we enjoyed meeting and shooting with y'all Kevin and Callie. Next time we'll before you go in the woods around here take your pants leg and turn then inside out and spray the legs and let them dry. That should help some with the ticks


----------



## Clipper (May 21, 2017)

Took two grandsons Saturday afternoon, 15 and 7.  We all had a ball and shot both courses in the hottest part of the afternoon.  They were troopers and wore me out. Thanks to all who worked to set up the course and put on this event, and especially the Coots family for hosting us again this year.  I like the hillside courses because it is easier to find your arrow when you miss the whole animal.  I think our favorite target was the skunk.  Thanks again to the Coots for their warm hospitality.


----------



## jerry russell (May 23, 2017)

A great shoot at a beautiful location.  Thanks to the host and all that made it possible.


----------

